# Bad news re partners allergy



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello Cockapoo friends, today is not a good day. Yesterday my partner had allergy testing at the hospital and he has been told that he has a severe allergy to dog saliva. We have been struggling with his allergy and have put various things in place to help thinking that he was allergic to the dander. He was told that there is nothing that can help a saliva allergy.
I think I blocked this information out when he told me yesterday and it just this moment hit me like a brick in the face. Nothing was discussed yesterday about what we are going to do but I really can't bear the thought of Noodle living somewhere else. Not knowing what is happening to her. And the effect that losing her would have on me. I wasn't able to have children and she is my baby, it would be like losing a person to me. I don't want to sound dramatic but I am sure that you all on here will understand what I mean as you all love your poos so much.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

So is he fin as long as he doesnt touch her. would resticting her movment round the house help. or do you have any family or close friends who might like to take her on so you can still spend time with her.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

kendal said:


> So is he fin as long as he doesnt touch her. would resticting her movment round the house help. or do you have any family or close friends who might like to take her on so you can still spend time with her.


It is worse when he touches her or when she licks him (he said he will just wear marigolds!) 
Our house is such that it would be hard to do that, the front room is open plan to the upstairs and we can't have a stair gate across the stairs due to my partners stair lift. We do have a stair gate across the kitchen door and this is really the only place that noodle is ever kept restricted in but not often, I can't even think of a example. 
There is someone that I would consider but don't know how I would be able to do it, just too hard.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am so sorry. I know how hard it would be to even think of losing Jake. I hope you can find a reasonable solution. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

My heart goes out to u. Sorry I don't have a solution but I hope u get sorted x


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

What an awful situation to be in, so sorry to hear your news. Thinking about you and your partner.


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw you dont sound dramatic - we all feel the same about our pooches and once you have them you just cannot imagine your life without them. They are just like babies  

Really hope you can find a solution which works for you all x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Very sad, don't blame you for being so upset and worried  . Hope you can come up with a working solution.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww what an awful position to be in! It irritates my skin if jasper licks my face but not severely. I hope you find a solution. Sending hugs, we become so attached and in love with our loveable bundles of fluff xxxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

They are our babies and we love them....can't imagine life without mine either.
Feeing desperately sorry for you:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh Woo I'm so sorry to hear your news. Despite going through a bad 'blip' last year about Biscuit I just couldn't bear the thought of being without him now so big hugs to you for what you are going through. You're not being dramatic at all! xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How sad for you both...
Don't know what else to say.
Have a big huddlie cuddlie with Noodle.
Don't rush your decision making, maybe Noodle could have a holiday with someone you trust and she loves, while you talk it all through.
Thinking of you.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Really sad for you Woo, have been so happy for you when things seemed to have been going so well, your partner sounds lovely and I really hope something can be sorted out. No, you do not sound dramatic as we all know how much Noodle means to you, big hugs for you,xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Is it just the licking that causes the problem? If it is I am sure it would be possible to specifically train her not to lick. Also if she licks you Woo, you must make sure you wash your hands before going near your partner. Keep some bottle hand wash dotted around the house. Now you know the problem, maybe, just maybe there is a way round it.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Have you thought about immunotherapy treatment? Think it involves getting injections that contain a tiny amount of what the person is allergic to so they eventually build up an intolerance,worth a try? xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Woo, so sorry to hear this. Fully understand that she is your baby.
I've done a quick goggle search, don't know if this helps at all....

http://www.medicalhealthtests.com/diseases-and-tests/allergy/dog-allergy.html

I would certainly do some research to have a happy solution.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments. We still haven't discussed what we are going to do, I don't think either of us wants to bring it up, it's just too horrible to contemplate.


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi Woo

I am allergic to all things furry, especially salvia. I can come up in hives and my eyes get very itchy and I sneeze a lot - horses seem to affect me more than anything else.

I have got more immune to Monty over the months and am much better than I was. He does lick my husband and if he licks me then I immediately wash my hands. Good idea on the previous post about the anti-bac bottles around the house. 

The more I am exposed to this the better. I lived with 2 cats all of my young and teenage years, my allergy only came out when I left home and de-sensitised and then used to go back home for short visits.

Antihistamines work for me. I hope you find a good solution - I could not bear to be without Monty now.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Woo, so sorry to hear this. Fully understand that she is your baby.
> I've done a quick goggle search, don't know if this helps at all....
> 
> http://www.medicalhealthtests.com/diseases-and-tests/allergy/dog-allergy.html
> ...


Thanks Julie, we bought a hepa air purifier a few weeks ago and it has helped. Our next step was to get a hepa Hoover and change some of the carpet to flooring. I also bought a shampoo that you are meant to use once a month on the pet that is meant to help with dander. I think this new diagnosis of saliva allergy has thrown us, hopefully we can carry on with our previous plans and get a result, everything possible will be done to try and ease my partners symptoms before we go down the road of rehoming.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Cat 53 said:


> Is it just the licking that causes the problem? If it is I am sure it would be possible to specifically train her not to lick. Also if she licks you Woo, you must make sure you wash your hands before going near your partner. Keep some bottle hand wash dotted around the house. Now you know the problem, maybe, just maybe there is a way round it.


Thanks for this, yes we will teach her not to lick and buy the hand wash, good ideas to try, thanks.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

femmedufromage said:


> Hi Woo
> 
> I am allergic to all things furry, especially salvia. I can come up in hives and my eyes get very itchy and I sneeze a lot - horses seem to affect me more than anything else.
> 
> ...


He has started itching recently where he didn't before. He takes a antihistamine everyday and it does help with his other symptoms.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Oh Woo I'm so sorry to hear your news. Despite going through a bad 'blip' last year about Biscuit I just couldn't bear the thought of being without him now so big hugs to you for what you are going through. You're not being dramatic at all! xx


Thanks Jane, you feel like your being over the top, it's just a dog, but it's not. They are so much more to us all than just a dog.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Really sad for you Woo, have been so happy for you when things seemed to have been going so well, your partner sounds lovely and I really hope something can be sorted out. No, you do not sound dramatic as we all know how much Noodle means to you, big hugs for you,xx


Thanks dawn he is being good about it, he's been trying everything, he even put gloves on to play with her last night. And with all the illnesses that he already lives with he has been amazing about it.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes they are definitely more than just a dog. I never appreciated this before particularly when people used to say they were the same as one of their children. One of my husband's colleagues has just gone ski-ing and had to take an extra day off work to take their cockapoo to the kennels as the wife just couldn't face it.....I can totally relate to that now.

I do think that there is always the chance that people become more immune over time to the thing they are allergic to. My eldest son came up as being allergic to dogs in a routine allergy test but has had no problems with ours. We have no carpet downstairs and I do think that makes a big difference. Certainly worth a try. x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes it maybe worth trying without carpets although I guess that won't help with the saliva situation, my husband had a bad asthma attack once on the way home from visiting friends, he said it was their dog, I said it couldn't be as she had never affected him before - then we realised they had put down carpets which they hadn't had before. We don't have carpets downstairs and don't let Dudley upstairs where we do have them. I was so upset last year when my husband had another attack (had to call 999) and admitted he had had Dudley on his lap earlier, I hadn't believed Dudley affected him before then - I remember taking Dudley out and worrying what I would do if my OH said he would have to go, luckily he has been ok since. really hope the ideas others have given will help your situation. xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I wonder if the Bowen Technique might help. My daughter suffered terrible hay fever (unable to be outside at all on hot summer days. Unable to eat raw fruit or veg her throat would swell) she became a case history for me when I started training to become a Bowen Therapist in the November and the following summer she was able to mow the lawn, eat salads and had her first strawberry in 16 years. She was a case history due to back and leg pains so the hay fever wasn't even in the equation and was a lovely surprise to her. She now has maybe four treatments a year and is outside soaking in the rays as often as possible. It may help your partner with other issues too.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Cat 53 said:


> I wonder if the Bowen Technique might help. My daughter suffered terrible hay fever (unable to be outside at all on hot summer days. Unable to eat raw fruit or veg her throat would swell) she became a case history for me when I started training to become a Bowen Therapist in the November and the following summer she was able to mow the lawn, eat salads and had her first strawberry in 16 years. She was a case history due to back and leg pains so the hay fever wasn't even in the equation and was a lovely surprise to her. She now has maybe four treatments a year and is outside soaking in the rays as often as possible. It may help your partner with other issues too.


I've never heard of this cat but thanks I'll look it up.


----------



## RobertR (Oct 19, 2011)

Only one thing for it, get a new partner.... 

On a serious note, I hope you can work something out that means you can keep Noodle (and partner).


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

RobertR said:


> Only one thing for it, get a new partner....
> 
> On a serious note, I hope you can work something out that means you can keep Noodle (and partner).


LOL! I had thought about it. My partner said he half expected to come home and find all his stuff had been moved into the shed!


----------

